# Kenzie started intermediate agility tonight



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

We had fun, even though there were a few trials!

This class is going to be a lot about handling the dog through the course and introducing them to full jumps.

We had Kenzie's jumps set at 20". She's only 19.5", is that too high?
The first time she actually ran under the jumps or just knocked them off with her head as she ran through. They lowered it to 10" to give her the idea of what to do, then raised it 2" each time until she was at 20". She did good as long as I stayed ahead of her. If I got behind her she would slow down and her stride would not be right for the jump.

Then we worked on what he calls pushing and pulling the dog through a course. We had a circle of jumps and when we were on the inside we were pulling the dog (the dog is running towards us). If we were on the outside, we were pushing the dogs (they are running away from you). Kenzie did good on the pulling but took advantage of the pushing to run wildly around the field. It's an outdoors class, so lots of rabbit poop to find! Plus I think she just was having a blast running around, I swear I could hear her say "weeeeee" as she was running. Part of me thinks it was true joy of being able to run free like that-she doesn't ever get that opportunity. Or was it stress? I do think I will make a point of checking out the local dog park super early on Saturdays to let her have a chance to just run. Hopefully it'll be empty or I will need to find somewhere else for her to just run.

Overall we had a good time. My instructor said he loved her "enthusiasm"!

I need to spend time getting her to focus on me in high distraction areas!


----------



## goldenca (Jan 31, 2011)

We started out at a lower jump height when we started agility. In the classes we took- Agility 1-2-3 they had the jump height set to 16. That way she learned all the obstacles and I learned how to handle her without worrying that she would not make the jumps.

Now that we compete in regular class called Jumpers with Weaves in AKC, she does the 20 inch jump heights---There is also a preferred class of Jumpers with Weaves that has the dogs jump 4 inches lower- making the height 16 inches.

When we first started out my dog would clip a jump and make the bar fall down and I learned that it was happening only when I started to slow down.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I don't think 20" is too high, if she were to compete that is the jump height she'd jump according to the AKC. However, it sounds like she hasn't jumped much. I would keep the jumps low so she does develop bad technique or bad learned behaviors. A dog can learn every thing it needs to know in agility a low jump heights. Low teaches confidence and keeps the dog comfortable. Then slowly as she becomes accustom and confident raise them. 

We have a dog (Labrador) whose jump height is 20". We jump her in training 24" because she gets lazy about bars. She has to pay attention. Last night she didn't see a jump until too late, tried to jump it didn't make it successfully and took a spill. I'm telling you this because she could easily go under it was a single bar jump, she never considered. She was fine, all happy and waggy when she got up. Sailed over it easily next attempt. Teach proper jumping behavior. Don't rush. 

Agility is a fun game for dog and handler. Enjoy your journey. 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

When we were doing strictly a line of jumps, he had them set to regulation height. Once she figured out what she was supposed to do she jumped them well unless I got too far behind and she messed up her stride looking for me.
When we were doing the handling work the jumps were set at 10" so they didn't need to worry about the jumps.


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

The real issue is how old is Kenzie? If she is under two you probably want to wait to jump full height.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

She will be 2 in about 1 week.
In hindsight, I believe the jumps were set at 18". When he first said it I commented that it was almost as tall as she was and he mentioned she would be jumping at 20" in competition. I'm not sure if 2" really matters, I'll pay closer attention next week.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Kenzie had her 3rd class last night. It started out really well. We did the jump chute with the jumps set at 16 and he kept changing up the spacing between the jumps. She did great on her jumps and came right to me at the end.
Then we reviewed some simple handling (pushing/pulling around a circle of small jumps) that she did good on.
Next we did a little sequence of A frame, 2 jumps, back cross through a tunnel and to 2 more jumps. She completely blew the A-frame by jumping off way before the contacts. I need to stop that, mainly because I'm afraid she'll hurt herself. Is there a way to help stop that behavior when I don't have access to an A-frame? The rest of the run she did good and stayed with me. At the end, she would start to run off, but came to me right away when I called her.
Then we started some new handling techniques, mainly the front cross. She completely fell apart sometime before starting this. She wouldn't stay with me, started running around and not coming back. It was like a switch in her brain went to "off". I think this is her version of a toddler meltdown, she was just done! Once I got her back, I kept her on lead for the little course. When we were in line waiting again, I did really simple obedience stuff with her (puppy sit-ups) and some down stays for impulse control (like mat training without a mat). 
I'm not sure if that was stress from learning new stuff or what?


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

Jennifer1 said:


> She completely blew the A-frame by jumping off way before the contacts. I need to stop that, mainly because I'm afraid she'll hurt herself. Is there a way to help stop that behavior when I don't have access to an A-frame?


Yes, you get a piece of plywood and cut it to the correct width of the a-frame (it doesn't have to be exact, but similar is good), then you make the length to fit some stationary thing around your house. I sprayed the last two feet yellow just as the a-frame and tee-ter are. You set it up like a ramp. With a tiny puppy I used the first step of stairs. Now I use a bench. Higher would be better so it would more feel like the A frame. 

Set one end up on the bench/whatever. Have her climb up to the bench and then go down the ramp. At the end of the ramp you stand in front (in the very beginning) so they can't come all the way off. You want two feet on and two feet off. Reward with a cookie. Repeat until they are steady with you in front. Once she is confident with that, stand on the side and reward from there. Again, two feet on and two off. The command is TOUCH. The very first time or two you may have to encourage them into position.

Then you start asking for the same behavior. You reward as before but then say stay and move away. You go back and reward for the Stay. and then leave again. If they stay you call them to you and reward. 

Others can describe this better than I can.


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

Jennifer1 said:


> She completely fell apart sometime before starting this. She wouldn't stay with me, started running around and not coming back. It was like a switch in her brain went to "off". I think this is her version of a toddler meltdown, she was just done!


Ugh. Tell me about it. Maddie is doing the same thing. Soooo frustrating.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

That's a good idea with the plywood, I will try that, thanks!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Gwen had good advice. You can also teach your command and the behavior on stairs. It's what I did. I have a friend who did it on any change of surface. Example tarp to grass, two on two off (or whatever). 

Another thing I did (I don't own contacts either) when I was in class and another dog was working, if I was near any of the contacts I would walk my dog next to it have them hop on the contact going down (don't put up and turn around) and practice just the contact behavior. Once they truly understand that, then it's "easier" to retain with speed of the obstacle. Don't actually work the obstacle just the contact quietly while you wait your turn. But don't lose complete focus on the class ;-)

Contacts are a constant work piece. You are always working, proofing and solidifying the behavior. I have had many contacts blown at trials because I got cocky my dog would stick it. She usually does but..... Just this last class, I didn't say stop but ran hard and fast past the end hoping Gabby would do her job. She did. At a trial I tell her to stop in class I do not it's up to her. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

We had another class tonight (#5).
We started with the jump chute, which Kenzie had always done well on in the past. About half of the jumps were at full jump height tonight for the first time. Kenzie decided that jumping over the high jumps was a waste of energy when you can just run under them:doh:
She did it on two different runs. Then the instructor added a bar so there wasn't a big hole and she just ran through it. We ended her jump using a lower height so she would end on a positive note. I'm not sure how to fix that?

After jumps we did some low jumps in a series to practice handling. We went in sort of a figure eight pattern with a tunnel in between some of the jumps. There were a series of seven jumps. She actually did pretty good. She still needed to make the rounds of people once or twice but came back quickly when I called her!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Gwen_Dandridge said:


> Ugh. Tell me about it. Maddie is doing the same thing. Soooo frustrating.


Don't get frustrated! They just hit a point where they have mentally had enough. That's when I let mine go run a few laps or splash in the wading pool our instructor puts out in the summer.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Are you doing any jump work at home? This is a good book on teaching jumping. Developing Jumping Skills for Awesome Agility Dogs


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

No, I don't have any jumps at home. Maybe I should get some!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Here is a great page on building jumps: Instant Agility » Bar Jump or Hurdle

You can also buy some very nice jumps from Clean Run.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Thank you so much!


----------

